# Some recent work - Lotus Exige, Elise, Clio V6 etc



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope you like!


Lotus Elise S1 Type-R by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Chrome Orange Elise S1 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Lotus Exige S - Stormchaser by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Ultimate Sunset by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Ash's RenaulSport Clio V6 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Hornet In Flight by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow top quality photo's :thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice - It's pictures like this that make me strive to be a better photographer/photo shopper.
The first one with the yellow Lotus is a stunner.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant photos!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning mate 3rd one is my fav :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I've always wanted to have a go at night shots like that! If you don't mind me asking, what what lighting set up are you using?


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow, nice pictures and cars


----------



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!



Guss said:


> I've always wanted to have a go at night shots like that! If you don't mind me asking, what what lighting set up are you using?


For the Clio V6 and orange Elise - 3x Canon 600EX-RT. For the yellow Elise an LED video light.


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

That V6 :argie:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing pics

Love the chrome orange Elise, and the Iliad Blue V6.:argie:


----------

